# Stair Skirt Board Length



## kevinneumann (Jan 31, 2018)

We are working on a remodel/addition. The stairs have been built and drywall is in. We built the stairs with a 2x4 on the side of the stringers to offset the stringers from the wall. This allowed the drywallers to drop the drywall right along the stairs and also allows for me to drop the skirt board right alongside the drywall without needing to scribe around treads. 

My issue/question is in regards to what type of board to actually use for the skirt. I have a scrap of 1x12 and that looks like it would be a good size board but the longest piece of 1x12 readily available is 12'. I will need closer to 14' to span from top to bottom. What is my best option? Edge joining two shorter boards? Finding a 14' board somewhere? I'm just not sure how it would look to join together two boards. I figure I could either do a 45* bevel on each and join them or use pocket screws, but just not sure which would be best or what is normally done in this situation.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have never seen a really good looking skirt with a splice. I am not saying a splice can't be totally hidden and never seen, I just have never seen one that didn't show after a while. 

I guess it depends on how good you want the job to be. If you want a first class job two boards joined aren't going to do it IMHO, the skirt on a first class job needs to be in really good shape.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would go to the closest lumber yard and buy what I needed.

George


----------



## kevinneumann (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I guess I'll keep hunting for a longer board.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Like George said, go to a real lumberyard or millwork shop. They'll have the lengths you need. They'll also have much better trim than the box stores.
Mike Hawkins


----------

